# In my IVF tww...poas from 3dp5dt



## kittiecat

So I transferred a 5AA grade embryo on the 22nd & I’m now 3dp5dt (3 days post a 5 day transfer - equivalent of 8dpo). My first bfp with my son was at 4dp5dt but I started testing today anyway as I’m a masochist :lol:. Clearly it’s :bfn:. Might just use ICs over the next couple of days and see what happens.


----------



## GemmaG

Ah this was me I was peeing on everything keeping everything crossed for you and I clearly have line eye if you can’t see anything in person as I see something on your frer!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Keeping everything crossed for you [-o&lt;


----------



## kittiecat

Feeling out today (4dp5dt) :cry:


----------



## kittiecat

This afternoon:


----------



## kittiecat

Evening test:


----------



## kittiecat

5dp5dt:

So hard to get lines to show on camera but I swear I see something IRL!


----------



## playgirl666

i can see it! x


----------



## kittiecat

Did this IC too :)


----------



## kittiecat

Afternoon FRER!! Getting excited now!


----------



## GemmaG

I see it but then I’ve seen it from the start fingers crossed for lovely progression xx


----------



## jkhkjnjhb8879

Clearly a bfp!!


----------



## kittiecat

So this is what happens when I can’t sleep and need to wee at 2am....


----------



## kittiecat

Loving it! :happydance:


----------



## kittiecat

Progress! :yipee:


----------



## Beccaboo828

Congratulations!! X


----------



## Excalibur

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :happydance:


----------



## soloso

Congratulations!!!


----------



## kittiecat

Thank you! Not huge progress today but hcg only doubles every 48 hours right?


----------



## soloso

Dont worry about that they look great! I tester every single day but it probably caused more worry than good. When i compared it to the day before there wasnt much difference, but when i compared it to the day before that there was a certain difference. I would suggesting testing every other day if you are going to keep testing, but its easier said than done! I didnt have the patience for it but it will show much better progression! ](*,):D


----------



## Ellie Bean

Congratulations!


----------



## Samanthatc

Lines look great. Congratulations


----------



## kittiecat

Samanthatc said:


> Lines look great. Congratulations

Hey thank you but sadly it ended in an early loss at 4+2. Trying again soon but have vowed to wait till OTD to test next time (official test date which is normally 11dp5dt)


----------

